# Interfaz usb dmx fácil y barato



## miguelcl

Hola muy buenas a todos estoy iniciándome en este mundo de la electrónica aunque si que tengo una poca de experiencia por mis estudios.

Uno de mis primeros proyectos 100% funcional a sido un interfaz usb a dmx, a pasado la prueba de fuego 5 horas de discomovil manejando 54 canales sin problemas y montado en protoboard y como caja un tupper-ware jajajajajaja

Os explico el circuito básico es el siguiente: 

Y para enlazarlo por usb he empleado éste cable:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/kits-de-desarrollo-de-interfaz/6877780/

Éste cable dispone de varios cables pero nos interesan 3 únicamente: rojo 3.3v para alimentar el circuito, no os preocupeis por que sea de 3.3 es suficiente, negro ground y el cable naranja lo conectamos al circuito anterior en el pin3 del Arduino que indica y ya tenemos el interfaz total menos de 20€.

Software instaláis en el pc el driver de enttec open dmx usb:

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&pn=70303&show=description

y como software podéis usar freestyler que es 100% compatible:

http://users.telenet.be/freestylerdmx/

espero que alguien lo realice le funcione y le guste .

un saludo


----------



## gonzadj98

Lo voy a probar mañana me voy a comprar las cosas,  te funciona bien?   La resistencia  es una de 100k o la flasheo ??? el cable naranja va en la pata 3 no??  Saludos espero que me contestes


----------



## dinoelectro

Arduino cuesta menos de $20?... mmm estas mal con los numeros amigo


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas. Dejo algunas advertencias. Este circuito ya NO funciona con los arduinos modernos (UNO en adelante). Ya que modificaron los conversores USB-Serie. Esto SOLO sirve para aquellos adaptadores que soporten FTDI. Los mismos son un poco mas caro, pero si utilizan cualquier otro adaptador USB-Serie no va a funcionar.

@dinoelectro: Me parece que lo que el compañero quizo decir es que una interfaz USB-Serie FTDI esta unos 20€, y no el arduino.

Saludos!


----------



## dinoelectro

yo tengo echo un transmisor USB-DMX con el PIC 18F2550; el cual me costo menos de 20 dolares...  solo necesitas un PIC, un conector usb un MAX485  y un par de resistencias.  no me parece para nada economico utilizar arduino. no lo tomes a mal es solo una critica constructiva.. saludos!


----------



## miguelcl

No no perdonad quizá me haya explicado mal, no se trata de utilizar arduino. 

El esquema es para hacerlo con un arduino por eso pone esa referencia a ARDUINO-PIN3, pero me parece una aberración emplear un arduino para esto y usar solamente un pin, a demás de resultar caro.

Para eso empleamos este cable que es un conversor USB-serie basado en el chip FTDI igual que el que emplea arduino, el chip esta situado en el conector USB. 

Entonces usamos este cable para alimentar el esquema que he puesto directamente por USB y a la vez conectamos el cable naranja del cable USB en el esquema donde dice ARDUINO-PIN3 y tenemos el interfaz DMX.

No se utiliza ningún arduino es fácil, barato y requiere cero programación.

Coste total: 18,27€

Resistencia 100ohm       0,05€
Cable FTDI USB-serie   17,57€
SN75176                    0,65€

Espero que quede todo aclarado. un saludo.


----------



## dinoelectro

gracias miguel por la info, voy a experimentar con el cable FTDI-USB a ver como me va... 

tengo una duda, es extrictamente necesario el cable que recomiendas o servira otro cable USB-Serie de distinto fabricante?

Saludos!!


----------



## miguelcl

Ufff hay si me pillas, pero yo creo que no ya que el driver es especifico para el chip FTDI, pero vamos no creo que sea difícil de encontrar este cable también esta en Mouser.

Un saludo.


----------



## gino_kgx

Yo arme una interfaz con arduino que me resulto muy útil para testear un receptor DMX. Para dejarlo fijo cómo interfaz no conviene . El circuito funciona con varios fabricantes, siempre y cuando sea FTDI. Saludos.


----------



## dinoelectro

ya lo arme, funciona bien con el USBRS232 de trendnet. saludos!


----------



## miguelcl

Me alegro que te funcione dinoelectro.

Me he hecho un blog para ir compartiendo cosas, aquí tenéis las imágenes del convertidor.

http://electronicadiy.blogspot.com.es/2013/06/convertidor-usb-dmx-facil-y-barato.html


----------



## dinoelectro

gracias miguel por tu ayuda!! 

ahora toca trabajar en el receptor DMX.


----------



## hachimbala

Hola en la paguina de http://es.rs-online.com los SN75176 son distintos modelos y para comprarlos es por cantidad mínima ¿Cuál cojo?


----------



## Carlos Soriano

Hola miguelcl me gustaria saber o que me explicases exactamente que me tengo que descargar del primer enlace que dejastes en el primer post.Tengo esa duda ya que no veo que ponga driver open ubs dmx .Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Carlos Soriano

¿Podria realizar esta interface con este cable similar a los que habeis utilizado?

http://www.lindy.co.uk/usb-to-serial-adapter-9-way-rs-232-15m/42855.html


----------



## AaronGtz

el cable usb que consegui solo tiene 4 alambres: 1 rojo 1 negro 1 verde y 1 rojo, me puede servir.


----------



## Carlos Soriano

Te puede servir siempre que el cable sea FTDI Chip o sea de otro fabricante pero que utilize los integrados de FTDI Chip.Podria resolverte la duda si me dijeras el modelo de cable y el fabricante


----------



## AaronGtz

este es lo que biene en la descripcion: Cable Convertidor Puerto Usb A Serial Db9 Rs232 P Pc Laptop


----------



## Carlos Soriano

Pues tendrias que buscar en la pagina del fabricante o en cualquier lado informacion sobre el producto para ver si lleva un chip FTDI si no encuentras nada siempre queda probar.Si el cable lleva un conector DB9 utliza el pin 3,unelo con el circuito de balanceo que esta a disposicion en este foro pero tendras que alimentar ese circuito con una fuente externa de 5 V CC espero que te sirva mi respuesta de ayuda .Saludos


----------



## miguelcl

Carlos Soriano dijo:


> Hola miguelcl me gustaria saber o que me explicases exactamente que me tengo que descargar del primer enlace que dejastes en el primer post.Tengo esa duda ya que no veo que ponga driver open ubs dmx .Gracias de ante mano



Perdona por la tardanza Carlos, si te fijas en la parte derecha te pone Drivers y debajo Win D2XX Drivers ese seria el driver para el convertidor DMX.


----------



## djsound

Bueno, quiero aportar mi interface DMX USB casera de bajo costo, que ensamble tomando información de este foro... esta ensamblado con una tarjeta USB SERIAL 232 para arduino, que contiene un chip FTDI, y un circuito integrado MAXx485 y sus respectivos cables USB y XLR, lo probe con Freestyler y unos Par led Big Dipper lp005 y funcionan perfecto.dejo fotos.


----------



## ZEHO

dinoelectro dijo:


> gracias miguel por tu ayuda!!
> 
> ahora toca trabajar en el receptor DMX.



Hola... vi tu post para hacer el adaptador dmx el cual quería comenzar a construir... y me topo con este... ya que lo probaste.. crees que tiene la misma capacidad que el que subiste tu???
de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## djsound

Aqui dejo un video de la pruba del DMX Casero y una foticos en la cajita que le diseñe con stikers adhesivos, para que se viera mas profesional. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZarZgGbQZo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## djpcg

Yo ya tengo el integrado Max485, me falta el ftdi ustedes que ya han trabajado con esto. Este me serviria? Gracias


----------



## djsound

djpcg dijo:


> Yo ya tengo el integrado Max485, me falta el ftdi ustedes que ya han trabajado con esto. Este me serviria? Gracias



Si, si le sirve ya que tiene un chip FTDI que es el que posee toda la comunicación DMX


----------



## djpcg

djsound dijo:


> Si, si le sirve ya que tiene un chip FTDI que es el que posee toda la comunicación DMX


Hermano gracias por responder en cuanto tenga el proyecto listo funcionando comparto mi experiencia con el foro! Saludos desde Maracaibo Venezuela.


----------



## luis vera

djsound dijo:


> Aqui dejo un video de la pruba del DMX Casero y una foticos en la cajita que le diseñe con stikers adhesivos, para que se viera mas profesional. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZarZgGbQZo&feature=youtu.be



William, logre conseguir estos productos, favor confírmame si sirven para este proyecto; interface: USB-FT232 con el chip FTDI 1313-C CN480661 FT232RL y el MAX485.
si funcionan favor envíame el detalle de su conexión, en tu proyecto no está la resistencia que describe en el diagrama que adjuntas.
Luis Vera.


----------



## djsound

luis vera dijo:


> William, logre conseguir estos productos, favor confírmame si sirven para este proyecto; interface: USB-FT232 con el chip FTDI 1313-C CN480661 FT232RL y el MAX485.
> si funcionan favor envíame el detalle de su conexión, en tu proyecto no está la resistencia que describe en el diagrama que adjuntas.
> Luis Vera.


Luis, un saludo y aquí esta el diagrama para tu chip, reiterando que cualquier chip siempre y cuando sea FTDI Funciona, ya que contiene el protocolo DMX, si no es FTDI no funcionara. Y la resistencia la tiene dentro del conector cannon, ya que me pareció bien alejarla de la tarjeta en caso de algún corto y que esta se queme.
Estuve buscando el datashet de tu integrado ftdi pero no me figura, Te pregunto, el chip tiene las letras FTDI en mayuscula y negrilla impresas? si no es asi, el chip no es Ftdi y no serviria. http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/DataSheets.htm


----------



## luis vera

djsound dijo:


> Luis, un saludo y aquí esta el diagrama para tu chip, reiterando que cualquier chip siempre y cuando sea FTDI Funciona, ya que contiene el protocolo DMX, si no es FTDI no funcionara. Y la resistencia la tiene dentro del conector cannon, ya que me pareció bien alejarla de la tarjeta en caso de algún corto y que esta se queme.
> Estuve buscando el datashet de tu integrado ftdi pero no me figura, Te pregunto, el chip tiene las letras FTDI en mayuscula y negrilla impresas? si no es asi, el chip no es Ftdi y no serviria. http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/DataSheets.htm


 
Efectivamente, está impreso como lo mencionas en mayusculas y negrillas impresas. lo probaré y te comento.


----------



## J2C

DjSound

Si que figura el *FT232RL* en la pagina que colocaste   !!!!.


 La *L* solo hace referencia al tipo de encapsulado del integrado = 28 Pin SSOP.





 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





djsound dijo:


> Luis, un saludo y aquí esta el diagrama para tu chip, reiterando que cualquier chip siempre y cuando sea FTDI Funciona, ya que contiene el protocolo DMX, si no es FTDI no funcionara. Y la resistencia la tiene dentro del conector cannon, ya que me pareció bien alejarla de la tarjeta en caso de algún corto y que esta se queme.
> Estuve buscando el datashet de tu integrado ftdi pero no me figura, Te pregunto, el chip tiene las letras FTDI en mayuscula y negrilla impresas? si no es asi, el chip no es Ftdi y no serviria. http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/DataSheets.htm


 !!!!!!! nop señor ., y con mucho respeto ¡¡¡¡ ., no todos los los FTDI sirven por que no son todos iguales .,eso por un lado​ y por el otro .,  es un conversor de USB a RS485 ., tambien de USB a RS422 ., y tambien lo mas conosido USB a RS232​ como veras no maneja ningun protocolo DMX ., el CI que se adapta a todo lo que sea DMX ., es el FTDI 232RLD ., que se configura para que funcione perfectamente con el protocolo DMX512​ o sea que de esa manera funciona con todos los programas virtuales ., con el FREESTYLER ., funciona porque el programa no tiene RDM.​ y el RDM es parte del protocolo DMX512 ., o sea que al no tenerlo., NO ES un protocolo DMXprofecional .​ la coneccion correcta del FTDI es esta​  tambien adjunto la hoja de datos de FTDI ., para que se saquen dudas​ como veran hay ciertas diferencias en cuanto a la interconeccion de los CI ., y es lo que genera el error​ a no confundir estado alto con 5V y estado bajo con gnd  ., eso lo maneja el CI FTDI pin 13​ y es para los estados de recepcion y emicion del MAX481 (LTC490b ., max485 ., SN65176b ., SN75176b todos son lo mismo compatibles pata a pata )​ tambien esta bueno que le peguen una leida a esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ftdi-gate-cuidado-quizas-ahora-126058/#post982098 descubierto por un compañero del foro !!!!! es totalmente verdadero ¡¡¡¡¡¡​


----------



## djsound

Muy Bien locodelafonola,  mejor explicado no pudo estar, así se esclarecen todas las dudas de todos, lo siento si brinde la información errada. hagan caso omiso a mis in sustentables respuestas.


----------



## J2C

Juan


locodelafonola dijo:


> ........ es el FTDI 232RLD ., que se configura para que ......


    señor !!!!!!!, y con el mayor respeto que se merece un tocayo mío !!!!!!.

No existe el FT232RL*D* , solo los RL ó RQ, y _aquí esta el link_ para descargar la ultima datasheet provista por FTDI, aprovecha y actualiza que tenes de AllDataSheet que es bastante vieja (año 2005).


Aparte dejo un Catalogo de FTDI para que quien lo desee lo copie a su archivo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola

hola





J2C dijo:


> Juan
> 
> señor !!!!!!!, y con el mayor respeto que se merece un tocayo mío !!!!!!.
> 
> No existe el FT232RL*D* , solo los RL ó RQ, y _aquí esta el link_ para descargar la ultima datasheet provista por FTDI, aprovecha y actualiza que tenes de AllDataSheet que es bastante vieja (año 2005).
> 
> 
> Aparte dejo un Catalogo de FTDI para que quien lo desee lo copie a su archivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 amigo mio ., si exite  y figura por aca .,http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/ProgramGuides/D2XX_Programmer's_Guide(FT_000071).pdf ., la letra D al final significa DRIVER y es el caso que se trata
 pero el problema de su RE-denominacion ., viene por un ploblema creados por ellos esplicado por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ftdi-gate-cuidado-quizas-ahora-126058/#post982098​ a raiz de la cantidad de copias "truchas" o falcificaciones (tengo varios "clavos" de esos)​ intente sacar una foto de mi interfaz pero ., no sale nitido ., el que uso actualmente es original​ la imprecion alfa-numerica.,  parece ser con laser y el logo es sobrerelieve​ y es justamente en el uso de 485 ., que es donde tuvieron problemas mayores​ yo te puedo asegurar que todo eso es cierto ., pero se mandaron una macana grande ., tengo que tener unos 8 chips inutilizados​ yo te puedo asegurar que los ultimos estan todo en orden ., he incluso a mi me funciona con mas de 16 programas virtuales de DMX .,  no solo el FREESTYLER aparte el CI viene con muchas funciones adicionales y contiene ocilador interno y control de clock (como los micros )​


----------



## J2C

Juan


locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo mio ., si exite y figura por aca .,http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/ProgramGuides/D2XX_Programmer's_Guide(FT_000071).pdf .,
> la letra D al final significa DRIVER y es el caso que se trata
> pero el problema de su RE-denominación .......​


 Ese documento que citas es una *Guía para el Programador*.​ . ​ . ​ . ​ . 



locodelafonola dijo:


> ..... pero el problema de su RE-denominacion ., viene por un ploblema creados por ellos esplicado por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ftdi-gate-cuidado-quizas-ahora-126058/#post982098
> a raiz de la cantidad de copias "truchas" o falcificaciones (tengo varios "clavos" de esos)​ intente sacar una foto de mi interfaz pero ., no sale nitido ., el que uso actualmente es original ......​


Y de este tema algo había leído, pero también leí que FTDI volvió atrás por la mala fama que se le creo en ese mismo momento.​ . ​ . ​ . ​ .​ Cuando dije:​ 

J2C dijo:


> ...... No existe el FT232RL*D* , solo los RL ó RQ, y _aquí esta el link_ para descargar la ultima datasheet provista por FTDI ....


es basándome en la pagina del fabricante en este caso *FTDI* donde si intento buscar esa denominación no me regresa ningún resultado ni en los actuales ni en los discontinuados.​ No lo hago por llevarte la contra, siempre he tratado en mis búsquedas personales basarme en la pagina web del/de los fabricantes para obtener la mejor información, cuando no me es posible recién recurro a Alldasheet, Datasheetcatalog, etc.​ . ​  . ​ . ​ . ​ . ​ . ​Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## luis vera

djsound dijo:


> Luis, un saludo y aquí esta el diagrama para tu chip, reiterando que cualquier chip siempre y cuando sea FTDI Funciona, ya que contiene el protocolo DMX, si no es FTDI no funcionara. Y la resistencia la tiene dentro del conector cannon, ya que me pareció bien alejarla de la tarjeta en caso de algún corto y que esta se queme.
> Estuve buscando el datashet de tu integrado ftdi pero no me figura, Te pregunto, el chip tiene las letras FTDI en mayuscula y negrilla impresas? si no es asi, el chip no es Ftdi y no serviria. http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/DataSheets.htm


 
William, lo armé pero el freestyler no reconoce mi usb (FTDI 1313-C CN480661 FT232RL), sabes donde puedo bajar los drives?, voy a tratar que lo reconosca el win8.1 que utilizo y volverlo a intentar . Sinó vemos para que me lo puedas enviar desde tu pais.


----------



## DTAR

Buenos dias, esta plaquita me serviria? Conversor Usb A Rs232 Cp2102 Con Reset Prog Arduino, para comprar en argentina.
Podrian dar la Marca o el modelo de alguna placa especifica. Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## endryc1

servira para esto el cp2102? saludos


----------



## Niht

Buenos días a todos, quisiera hacerles una pregunta a las personas del foro que ya construyeron la interfaz, yo la construí con un conversor usb ttl que posee un chip FTDI FT232RL la interfaz es detectada por el software y funciona pero después de un tiempo de trabajo simplemente se cuelga, deja de transmitir sigue siendo reconocida por windows pero no por el software como si el puerto virtual se bloqueara.
Ya hice pruebas en varios Pc y ocurre lo mismo, no es a un tiempo especifico es aleatorio aveces puede trabajar hasta 4, 5 horas seguidas sin problemas como puede durar tan solo 5 minutos.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Niht dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, quisiera hacerles una pregunta a las personas del foro que ya construyeron la interfaz, yo la construí con un conversor usb ttl que posee un chip FTDI FT232RL la interfaz es detectada por el software y funciona pero después de un tiempo de trabajo simplemente se cuelga, deja de transmitir sigue siendo reconocida por windows pero no por el software como si el puerto virtual se bloqueara.
> Ya hice pruebas en varios Pc y ocurre lo mismo, no es a un tiempo especifico es aleatorio aveces puede trabajar hasta 4, 5 horas seguidas sin problemas como puede durar tan solo 5 minutos.


 Si subis fotos .,  bien detalladas del montaje (las dos caras ) ., talvez encontremos el error​


----------



## Niht

Gracias por responder Locodelafonola, esta es la interfaz que construí, espero me puedan colaborar.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola night





Niht dijo:


> Gracias por responder Locodelafonola, esta es la interfaz que construí, espero me puedan colaborar.
> 
> http://nsae02.casimages.net/img/2015/08/03/150803072550484047.jpg
> 
> http://nsae02.casimages.net/img/2015/08/03/150803072553503063.jpg


Bueno por lo que puedo ver ., esta mal conectado o sea faltan contactos​ esto es una interfaz bidireccional ., ¿¿¿¿¿ que es bidireccional ?????​ es una adaptador de USB a 485 (seria de la computadora a la linea 485 o conexion canon)​ pero tambien es un conversor de 485 a USB​ lo que puede estar pasando es que no se cumple el protocolo de recepcion​ y una aclaracion a todos ., EN DMX el protocolo 512  (tenga o no tenga RDM) !!!!! TRANSMITE y RECIBE ¡¡¡¡ es bidireccional​ lo que vamos a hacer es que copies este esquema (conexiones)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 127088 guiate por la numeracion de las patillas de los CI​ aparte al 76175  le faltan los capaciotores ceramicos  de desacoplo entre positivo (5v y GND) pin8 del 76175 .,  que se muestra en el esquematico​ otra cosa que deberas hacer es seguir el circuito en la placa roja y fijarte que no valla a conectarce nada de como esta el esquema​ como por ejemplo el pin 17 (3,3v) va un capacitor ceramico a gnd y ese pin no se conecta a nada​ veo tambien que hay mas conponentes SMD en el lado de USB (mini)​ en ese esquema si te fijas hay una bobina , L1​ bueno esa bobina yo no la consegui  y no la coloque (pero no he tenido problemas hasta ahora ) aca te subo un esquema igual pero mas claro​  prestale atencion ala coneccion del USB ., y todo lo que no este alli se lo sacas o corta pistas de la placa​ tambien veo que al 76175 le pusiste una recistencia (no va ninguna ) bajas el nivel de la señal., va solo a su salida ente D+ y D- (120 Ω)​ bueno espero que te alla guiado un poco y te muestro la fotos de la mia​    NOTA: en la mia hay dos resistencias serca del la canon ., bueno es porque yo programe mi FTDI .,  y tiene señalizacon de RDM ¡¡¡¡¡¡  ojo no es igual su funcionamiento ¡¡¡¡¡ pero lo era en su principo


----------



## Niht

Gracias locodelafonola me pondré manos a la obra y haré las correcciones pertinentes, ya estaré comentándoles como me fue.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Niht dijo:


> Gracias locodelafonola me pondré manos a la obra y haré las correcciones pertinentes, ya estaré comentándoles como me fue.


 sip .,seria importante que contaras como te fue  (y mostrarlo )., porque ese modulo le trae dolores de cabeza a todos (no solo a vos)​


----------



## Niht

Buenos días compañeros del foro, hasta este fin de semana pude hacer la pruebas después de hacer los cambios sugeridos por locodelafonola.
Removí todos los componentes SMD de la tarjeta solo deje los condensadores del circuido el del pin 3v3out y el del v+ del usb en el 76175 puse los condensadores de desacoplo y la resistencia de salida de 120 ohm.
Ahora paso a contar jejeje la interfaz "funciona" ¡pero! sigo con los cortes esta vez con una diferencia, ya no se bloquea la interfaz el programa y el puerto COM  siguen trabajando solo se corta la comunicación por unos segundos y  retoma de nuevo. En la acción tengo unos par led haciendo unas secuencias y de un momento a otro se apagan duran cuatro a cinco segundos y vuelven a hacer las secuencias como si nada y así de vez en cuando. ¿que mas podría hacer?

locodelafonola hablo de haber programado su FTDI "no sabia que se hiciera eso" estuve investigando y descargue el FT_PROG quise cambiar la descripción de producto, le di programar y según el programa todo estaba bien pero al reconectar el dispositivo no tiene los cambios, ¡no guarda los cambios que uno haga! es como si la eeprom estuviera bloqueada.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Niht dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros del foro, hasta este fin de semana pude hacer la pruebas después de hacer los cambios sugeridos por locodelafonola.
> Removí todos los componentes SMD de la tarjeta solo deje los condensadores del circuido el del pin 3v3out y el del v+ del usb en el 76175 puse los condensadores de desacoplo y la resistencia de salida de 120 ohm.
> Ahora paso a contar jejeje la interfaz "funciona" ¡pero! sigo con los cortes esta vez con una diferencia, ya no se bloquea la interfaz el programa y el puerto COM  siguen trabajando solo se corta la comunicación por unos segundos y  retoma de nuevo. En la acción tengo unos par led haciendo unas secuencias y de un momento a otro se apagan duran cuatro a cinco segundos y vuelven a hacer las secuencias como si nada y así de vez en cuando. ¿que mas podría hacer?
> 
> locodelafonola hablo de haber programado su FTDI "no sabia que se hiciera eso" estuve investigando y descargue el FT_PROG quise cambiar la descripción de producto, le di programar y según el programa todo estaba bien pero al reconectar el dispositivo no tiene los cambios, ¡no guarda los cambios que uno haga! es como si la eeprom estuviera bloqueada.


!!!!! ojo ¡¡¡¡ con eso porque vas a inutilizar el chip., yo porque utilizo librerias con RDM​ bueno eso que hace es que., da la espera de la trama., como lo configuraste ahora es mas rapido​ lo que podemos probar ahora es el driver ., desintala el que tenes ., limpia los archivos que queden (con CCleaner ) luego de que reinicies carga este driver que te subo y despues vemos que hace​ NOTA : reconfiguraste la entrada y habilitacion del 76175 como esta en el esquema ., ojo que los pin 2 y 3 no van a gnd ., van al pin 13 del ftdi


----------



## Niht

Locodelafonola hice las pruebas con el driver que me diste y volvimos al problema de bloqueo general, hay que reconectar la interfaz para que el programa la vuelva a detectar y trabaje. creo que descartamos esa opción.


----------



## locodelafonola

bueno vamos por partes 





Niht dijo:


> Locodelafonola hice las pruebas con el driver que me diste y volvimos al problema de bloqueo general, hay que reconectar la interfaz para que el programa la vuelva a detectar y trabaje. creo que descartamos esa opción.


por empezar cuando miras los programas instalados(instalar y desintalar programas en W7)., tambien los ves en el CCleaner ., opcion herramientas​ te aparese los driver y la interfaz .,  como aqui​ lo otro que me tenes que decir ., es que programa estas usando ., y cuales la configracion dentro del programa​ tampoco me comentaste si el 76175 ., lo configuraste como yo te dije y segun el esquema​


----------



## Niht

Buenas tardes locodelafonola, revise en programas y características y me aparece tal como dices los dos instalados, yo uso para probar el freestyler y el DMX512 Light Control, en freestyler lo configuro como la enttec open dmx y en FTDI device aparece la F232R USB UART asi lo tengo, el DMX512 Light Control solo la detecta y ya no trae configuracion. En cuanto al 76175 esta como lo indicaste pines 2 y 3 al 13 del ftdi.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Niht dijo:


> Buenas tardes locodelafonola, revise en programas y características y me aparece tal como dices los dos instalados, yo uso para probar el freestyler y el DMX512 Light Control, en freestyler lo configuro como la enttec open dmx y en FTDI device aparece la F232R USB UART asi lo tengo, el DMX512 Light Control solo la detecta y ya no trae configuracion. En cuanto al 76175 esta como lo indicaste pines 2 y 3 al 13 del ftdi.


 bueno entonces vamos a hacer una cosa​ aca te subo un "limpiador" que borra los archivos de las instalaciones defectuosas​ primero pasas ese (interfaz enchufada).,  y luego (con la interfaz enchufada)  instalas el driver que te pase​ y comentame como te​


----------



## Niht

buenos días, locodelafonola por poco y me ilusiono jeje hice lo que me dijiste pase el limpiador y reinstale el controlador, pero volvemos a lo mismo, digo que me ilusiono por que duro un poco mas de tiempo antes de dejar de transmitir jejeje pero sigue igual cuando menos piensas solo deja de transmitir. 
Conseguí un equipo con Xp y realice las pruebas pero tengo el mismo problema. 
estoy por pensar que es algún problema con el FTDI. 
¿que otra cosa se te ocurre locodelafonola? de antemano te agradezco toda la buena intención que has tenido de ayudarme a solucionar el problema.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Niht dijo:


> buenos días, locodelafonola por poco y me ilusiono jeje hice lo que me dijiste pase el limpiador y reinstale el controlador, pero volvemos a lo mismo, digo que me ilusiono por que duro un poco mas de tiempo antes de dejar de transmitir jejeje pero sigue igual cuando menos piensas solo deja de transmitir.
> Conseguí un equipo con Xp y realice las pruebas pero tengo el mismo problema.
> estoy por pensar que es algún problema con el FTDI.
> ¿que otra cosa se te ocurre locodelafonola? de antemano te agradezco toda la buena intención que has tenido de ayudarme a solucionar el problema.


 bueno ., yo lo dije desde el principio​ esos modulos son un dolor de cabeza ., por eso recomende ., muchas veces ., NO LOS USEN en DMX​ ahora bien (teoricamente) si no "sufrio" ., ninguna re-programacion interna .,(porque se usa para otros protocolos tambien como ya explique )​ tendria que funcionar., como que inicia.,  busca la trama ., la encuentra ., pero no envia el ok a la compu​ entoces desabilita., y es alli donde corta​ explicame con que equipo lo probas y de que manera (eso tambien influye ) !!! ojo ¡¡¡​ tambien puede influir (de acuerdo ala electronica que se use) .,  la coneccion correcta de D+ y D-​ y atencion con esto porque tiene que ser correcta desde la salida de la interfaz ., hasta la coneccion del ultimo equipo de la cadena​ una mala soldadura ., o la invercion de D+ y D- ., ya larga error (y es correcto que sea asi ., aunque algunos no les guste)​ trata de revisar la electronica  (poneme fotos de como quedo .,  bien detalladas)  a ver si veo algo que se te escapa​ fijate bien lo de las conecciones a los equipos ( por eso los conectores canon tiene numero de pin )​ y veremos que se puede hacer ., no me molesta ayudar ( lo hicieron !!!! y hacen conmigo ¡¡¡ ) ​


----------



## Niht

Buenas nuevas a todos, después de venir con dolores de cabeza  "como dijo locodelafonola" a causa de la interfaz USB-DMX y en una de esas búsquedas desesperadas por google me tope con un foro Alemán en el cual tenían el mismo problema y daban una posible solución que era la siguiente:

*** Poner un condensador de 330uf en la entrada V+ del FTDI, para prevenir bloqueos a causa de una caída de voltaje del puerto USB del PC.

*** Poner una resistencia de 1k en el pin RESET del FTDI, para mantenerlo en 1

*** Poner condensadores de 100nf en V+ del SN76175 (estos están en el plano de locodelafonola)

y estaban estos driver que trabajan en windows 7 y 8 32 y 64 bits

Ver el archivo adjunto Driver X32 X64 USB DMX FTDI Interface.rar

De lo aquí dicho yo lo único que probé es el condensador de 330uf en v+ del FTDI y los driver, no quiero cantar victoria aun pues la interfaz con este modulo es engañoso jejeje pero hasta el momento e tenido estabilidad, trabajando en Windows 7 con freestyler nada de cuelgues  "tuve uno después de 6 horas y media" pero solo ese . 

estas son las fotos del modulo, esta configurado con el esquema de locodelafonola.





















como dije seguiré haciendo pruebas antes de cantar victoria, de momento funcionando.


----------



## J2C

.



Niht



Niht dijo:


> ....... *** Poner condensadores de 100nf en V+ del SN76175 (estos están en el plano de locodelafonola) .......


 
Ese condensador de 100 nF (=.1 µF) *se debe colocar siempre entre + y - de cada integrado* y con las conexiones mas cortas que sean posible cuando se trabaja con integrados en forma digital no importando si son TTL, CMOS, etc.

Parecerá  algo innecesario para nosotros pero si uno lee las datasheet's de los integrados siempre lo indican !!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola

Niht dijo:


> Buenas nuevas a todos, después de venir con dolores de cabeza  "como dijo locodelafonola" a causa de la interfaz USB-DMX y en una de esas búsquedas desesperadas por google me tope con un foro Alemán en el cual tenían el mismo problema y daban una posible solución que era la siguiente:
> 
> *** Poner un condensador de 330uf en la entrada V+ del FTDI, para prevenir bloqueos a causa de una caída de voltaje del puerto USB del PC.
> 
> *** Poner una resistencia de 1k en el pin RESET del FTDI, para mantenerlo en 1
> 
> *** Poner condensadores de 100nf en V+ del SN76175 (estos están en el plano de locodelafonola)
> 
> y estaban estos driver que trabajan en windows 7 y 8 32 y 64 bits
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133826
> 
> De lo aquí dicho yo lo único que probé es el condensador de 330uf en v+ del FTDI y los driver, no quiero cantar victoria aun pues la interfaz con este modulo es engañoso jejeje pero hasta el momento e tenido estabilidad, trabajando en Windows 7 con freestyler nada de cuelgues  "tuve uno después de 6 horas y media" pero solo ese .
> 
> estas son las fotos del modulo, esta configurado con el esquema de locodelafonola.
> 
> http://fdzeta.com/subir/images/3CKj7.jpg
> 
> http://fdzeta.com/subir/images/hT1iV.jpg
> 
> http://fdzeta.com/subir/images/kc1WY.jpg
> 
> http://fdzeta.com/subir/images/2vJ3W.jpg
> 
> como dije seguiré haciendo pruebas antes de cantar victoria, de momento funcionando.


 !!!!!! Bien amigaso niht ¡¡¡¡¡¡         muy bueno lo tuyo ., asi queda en el foro .,  fijate que no sos el unico que le "dolio la cabeza" con esos modulos​ Yo le escapo ., de usar la interfaz con una portatil  (aunque la uso de vez en cuando ., con una de esas de conectar igualdad)​ y no te imaginas la alegria que tengo ., que hay otro integante del foro que usa DMX ., y que se que estas programando tambien    ​ El driver que te pasaron ., es el mismo que yo te pase (vi el INF) y te digo que con ese no he tenido problemas​ Cualquier cosa estoy a tu disposicion ., me mandas un "misil " privado ., o apuntame en el post .,  y alli estare !!!!!​ Hola amigo 





J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Niht
> 
> 
> 
> Ese condensador de 100 nF (=.1 µF) *se debe colocar siempre entre + y - de cada integrado* y con las conexiones mas cortas que sean posible cuando se trabaja con integrados en forma digital no importando si son TTL, CMOS, etc.
> 
> Parecerá  algo innecesario para nosotros pero si uno lee las datasheet's de los integrados siempre lo indican !!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 sip ., eso siempre lo tengo precente .,y es muy cierto lo que desis ., lo apendi en el foro​


----------



## J2C

* .*


Don *Rosit0* se que Ud. lo tiene presente, solo trate que le quede clarísimo al otro forista !!!!.


Aparte vi que casi se pelea Ud. con un español, My God !!!, Mon Dieu !!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola

J2C dijo:


> * .*
> 
> 
> Don *Rosit0* se que Ud. lo tiene presente, solo trate que le quede clarísimo al otro forista !!!!.
> 
> 
> Aparte vi que casi se pelea Ud. con un español, My God !!!, Mon Dieu !!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ssssssssiiiii ., lo que pasa es que esa la conosco bien ., hice algo de eso​ con los laser que tengo ., y que no son chiquitos ., pero de poder se puede​ Aunque funciono perfectamente ., no se pudo aplicar por cuestiones mecanicas ., no electronicas jejejejejejejejeje​ En cuanto a los capacitores  ., si se lo dije en algunos mensajes mas atras​ Ahora ese modulo con el capacitor tan grande ., ( en la mia no podria ponerlo)   es  imposible  A menos que sea .,  con cables por afuera y atado con cinta aisladorara a la ficha canon JAJAJAJAJAJA​


----------



## djpcg

buen dia escribo esperando que me puedan ayudar, soy de venezuela, viendo este tema de post decidi adquirir los componentes para realizar mi placa dmx, en Mercadolibre me consegui este y lo compre. (previamente pregunte por aca si servia y me respondieron que si) 

Ok este aparentemente ya viene listo unicamente para soldarle el conector hembra canon. Eso hice y el freestyler lo reconoce, los led tx y rx titilan, el led del par led que estoy usando tambien titila pero no responde. Simplemente el par led no hace nada, o a veces enciende erraticamente. 

Quisiera su opinion de que puedo estar haciendo mal. Gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





djpcg dijo:


> buen dia escribo esperando que me puedan ayudar, soy de venezuela, viendo este tema de post decidi adquirir los componentes para realizar mi placa dmx, en Mercadolibre me consegui este y lo compre. (previamente pregunte por aca si servia y me respondieron que si)
> 
> Ok este aparentemente ya viene listo unicamente para soldarle el conector hembra canon. Eso hice y el freestyler lo reconoce, los led tx y rx titilan, el led del par led que estoy usando tambien titila pero no responde. Simplemente el par led no hace nada, o a veces enciende erraticamente.
> 
> Quisiera su opinion de que puedo estar haciendo mal. Gracias.


 Primero y principal ., si estas usando una PC portatil ., es seguro que tengas problemas​ Segundo ., en el listado de los driver ¿¿¿ figura la instalacion del mismo ???​ Tercero .,   ¿¿¿ creaste con el freestyler .,el perfil del equipo ????  (​ Cuarto .,  no mostras tampoco el setup ., del equipo que usas (par led)​ Quinto ., si es posible .,  prende una vela y empeza a rezar ., tal vez el milagro ocurra y funcione​ Sexto ., mostra una captura de pantalla del freestyler de la parte de del setup ADD/REMOVE FIXTURE​  Septimo ., tambien estaria bueno ver que hace el equipo ., eso de los destellos que comentas (un video al menos) ., 3gp comprimido en .RAR​


----------



## cristobal822chile

Estimados, primero que todo me presento, soy de Chile aficionado a la electrónica desde muy pequeño conforme pasan los años todo se ha ido siendo aun mas y mas pequeño y entretenido....

por razones de estudio estuve varios años alejado de la electrónica... hasta que hace poco escuche la palabra arduino ... arduino... como soy curioso decidí probar suerte me compre una placa " uno r3 " y estoy feliz de echo me acabo de comprar una nano v3.... eh podido programar casi todo lo que me he propuesto, es mas he podido también modificar el codigo variando la informacion por ej que me muestra en las pantallas lcd que tengo y así... soy un aficionado pero amante de la electrónica.

EL motivo por el cual les escribo por que siempre me gusto la iluminación... me compre unos focos par led 36x1 dmx... y buscando vi que podía ahorrar dinero armándolo yo mismo un controlador dmx utilizando mi pc.... y así fue después de mucho ensayo y error logre hacerlo funcionar, utilizando un conversor usb a ttl( foto modulo en uso )y un ic sn75176... la conexión que estoy usando es ( foto conexión actual ) , uso el freestyler entec open dmx y funciona perfecto, pero por tiempos muy muy cortos aveces otras veces mas estable pero no mas de 1 minuto...

pero como no todo puede ser perfecto, tengo el mismo problema que " niht ". logra funcionar pero creo que lo mas estable que ha estado son 45 seg luego se cuelga... 

mi consulta es la siguiente, he visto en algunas paginas por ahi una interface en la cual el puerto usb incorpora el modulo ttl y solo de esta salen 4 cables... tal como la que utiliza este proyecto, (foto modulo 2 ) y la otra opción que también eh visto es ( foto variante 1 )

sera esa la solución a todos los problemas utilizar ese modulo y así poder conseguir estabilidad en la conexión ?? 


bueno es por el momento espero me puedan ayudar... saludos !!!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





cristobal822chile dijo:


> Estimados, primero que todo me presento, soy de Chile aficionado a la electrónica desde muy pequeño conforme pasan los años todo se ha ido siendo aun mas y mas pequeño y entretenido....
> 
> por razones de estudio estuve varios años alejado de la electrónica... hasta que hace poco escuche la palabra arduino ... arduino... como soy curioso decidí probar suerte me compre una placa " uno r3 " y estoy feliz de echo me acabo de comprar una nano v3.... eh podido programar casi todo lo que me he propuesto, es mas he podido también modificar el codigo variando la informacion por ej que me muestra en las pantallas lcd que tengo y así... soy un aficionado pero amante de la electrónica.
> 
> EL motivo por el cual les escribo por que siempre me gusto la iluminación... me compre unos focos par led 36x1 dmx... y buscando vi que podía ahorrar dinero armándolo yo mismo un controlador dmx utilizando mi pc.... y así fue después de mucho ensayo y error logre hacerlo funcionar, utilizando un conversor usb a ttl( foto modulo en uso )y un ic sn75176... la conexión que estoy usando es ( foto conexión actual ) , uso el freestyler entec open dmx y funciona perfecto, pero por tiempos muy muy cortos aveces otras veces mas estable pero no mas de 1 minuto...
> 
> pero como no todo puede ser perfecto, tengo el mismo problema que " niht ". logra funcionar pero creo que lo mas estable que ha estado son 45 seg luego se cuelga...
> 
> mi consulta es la siguiente, he visto en algunas paginas por ahi una interface en la cual el puerto usb incorpora el modulo ttl y solo de esta salen 4 cables... tal como la que utiliza este proyecto, (foto modulo 2 ) y la otra opción que también eh visto es ( foto variante 1 )
> 
> sera esa la solución a todos los problemas utilizar ese modulo y así poder conseguir estabilidad en la conexión ??
> 
> 
> bueno es por el momento espero me puedan ayudar... saludos !!!


 Bueno la solucion a tu problema esta unas paginas mas atras​ La solucion del amigo niht ., es la correcta., pero vuelvo a repetir ., esos modulos son un dolor de cabeza "no sirven"​ Ahora ., tus datos no es claro ., ¿¿ cual de todos esos modulos es el que tenes ?? ¿¿¿ tiene el FT232RL ???  ¿¿¿¿ o es otro ????​ El otro punto ., es que con una PC portatil no funciona., la interfaz consume cierto voltaje., y como es obio la bateria de la pc no es tan grande​ Entonces ., sucede que manda a cortar el puerto USB .,y deja de funcionar ., estos equipos son para PC de escritorio ., con fuentes de  al menos 450W​


----------



## cristobal822chile

estimados,

ENCONTRÉ LA SOLUCIÓN !!

en mi búsqueda incesante por poder lograr hacer una interface dmx económica después de muchas pruebas dolores de cabeza llegue al resultado optimo.

los implementos que utilice son; 

Usb a ttl ( chipset FTDI )
ic SN75176
resistencia de 10 kohm,

evidentemente mi problema radicaba tan solo en la calidad del conversor... tal como dijeron algunos foristas hay módulos que son realmente un dolor de cabeza... bueno ese tenia .... buscando buscando encontré la misma opción en otra presentación... respete el mismo diagrama eléctrico, y el resultado es el que debe ser, hay plena y absoluta estabilidad en el funcionamiento cosa que antes era imposible conseguir... por el momento tengo 3 par led funcionando de forma optima sin ningún problema.

ahora mismo pediré por ebay otro modulo el cual va de USB directo a RS485...

SALUDOS !!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





cristobal822chile dijo:


> estimados,
> 
> ENCONTRÉ LA SOLUCIÓN !!
> 
> en mi búsqueda incesante por poder lograr hacer una interface dmx económica después de muchas pruebas dolores de cabeza llegue al resultado optimo.
> 
> los implementos que utilice son;
> 
> Usb a ttl ( chipset FTDI )
> ic SN75176
> resistencia de 10 kohm,
> 
> evidentemente mi problema radicaba tan solo en la calidad del conversor... tal como dijeron algunos foristas hay módulos que son realmente un dolor de cabeza... bueno ese tenia .... buscando buscando encontré la misma opción en otra presentación... respete el mismo diagrama eléctrico, y el resultado es el que debe ser, hay plena y absoluta estabilidad en el funcionamiento cosa que antes era imposible conseguir... por el momento tengo 3 par led funcionando de forma optima sin ningún problema.
> 
> ahora mismo pediré por ebay otro modulo el cual va de USB directo a RS485...
> 
> SALUDOS !!


 Bueno me parece bien ., !!!!!! y me alegro mucho que allas encontrado la solucion ¡¡¡¡¡¡​ Pero si haces el favor ., de especificar cual es y a que modulo te refieres​ Alguna foto de lo que armaste ., y a cual solucion llegaste ., estaria bueno que lo compartieras​ En este post ., esta lleno del mismo problema ., solo el amigaso Niht ., a compartido la sulucion y los sintomas del desperfecto​


----------



## cristobal822chile

claro que comparto la solución... si no nos ayudamos entre nosotros quien nos ayudara ??

por el momento me ha fucionado en mi pc de escritorio y un notebook ambos con windows seven.

lo dejare por partes, conversor ( usb a ttl ) y circuito ( ttl a rs485 )...

Circuito; en internet hay muchas configuraciones demasiadas la verdad, creo que probé todas... pero al final de cuentas la única que realmente funciona es esta, en las imagenes adjuntas se ve la configuración que realice que es muy estable... ojo que no es un 555 el integrado... solo lo puse como muestra, es un sn75176... tambien monte dos leds, uno de alimentación y otro de señal ( me gustan las luces, por que necesario no es )....

usb a ttl, lo primordial en primer lugar es que el chipset sea FTDI ft232rl, si no es asi el free styler nunca funcionara... segundo, la interface que me compre la abri y en verdad es extremadamente simple por dentro tal como se ve la imagen... al parecer la diferencia con la que usaba antes es que esta es original... por que la verdad tiene mucho menos y trabaja mil % mejor...

hoy mismo pido por ebay un conversor usb a rs485... por lo que he visto es una opcion extremandamente viable y barata por lo demas... solo vasta conectar el enchufe xlr y a funcionar..

dudas o consultar no duden en escribir... de algo valieron los 4 dias de trabajo.

SALUDOS !!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola amigo





cristobal822chile dijo:


> claro que comparto la solución... si no nos ayudamos entre nosotros quien nos ayudara ??
> 
> por el momento me ha fucionado en mi pc de escritorio y un notebook ambos con windows seven.
> 
> lo dejare por partes, conversor ( usb a ttl ) y circuito ( ttl a rs485 )...
> 
> Circuito; en internet hay muchas configuraciones demasiadas la verdad, creo que probé todas... pero al final de cuentas la única que realmente funciona es esta, en las imagenes adjuntas se ve la configuración que realice que es muy estable... ojo que no es un 555 el integrado... solo lo puse como muestra, es un sn75176... tambien monte dos leds, uno de alimentación y otro de señal ( me gustan las luces, por que necesario no es )....
> 
> usb a ttl, lo primordial en primer lugar es que el chipset sea FTDI ft232rl, si no es asi el free styler nunca funcionara... segundo, la interface que me compre la abri y en verdad es extremadamente simple por dentro tal como se ve la imagen... al parecer la diferencia con la que usaba antes es que esta es original... por que la verdad tiene mucho menos y trabaja mil % mejor...
> 
> hoy mismo pido por ebay un conversor usb a rs485... por lo que he visto es una opcion extremandamente viable y barata por lo demas... solo vasta conectar el enchufe xlr y a funcionar..
> 
> dudas o consultar no duden en escribir... de algo valieron los 4 dias de trabajo.
> 
> SALUDOS !!


 Bueno amigaso esta muy bueno ., lo que aportas !!!! PEROOOOOOO ¡¡¡¡¡​ Eso que posteas ¡¡¡¡ no es correcta la coneccion !!!! ., pero vuelvo a explicar el porque​ El primer error .,que se comete siempre ., es que interpretan mal ., el protocolo DMX 512​ Una de las razones es desconoser como funciona el SN75174​ Si se fijan en la conexion dela imagen que adjunto  Los pines 2 y 3 ., del CI SN75174 es para la habilitacion del conversor ., tanto para transmicion y recepcion​ O sea ., que con un estado alto (a 5Vcc) habilita la trasmicion o sea el PIN 3 es del trasmisor (envio de trama) y el PIN 2 (a GND) es habilitacion de recepcion​ Si lo quieren comprobar pueden colocar el tester en V+ y verificar ., como el pin 13 del FT232RL cambia de estado segun la secuencia del progama en automatico (ejemplo del FREESTYLER)​ La configuracion usada en este caso.,  de permanente transmision ., engaña al programa diciendole que la trama no termina todavia (haciendola infinita)​ De esa manera funciona .,!!!!!! pero mal ¡¡¡¡¡ ., eso conlleva al riesgo ., de quemar el CI RS485 que tenga el receptor (puede ser otra nomenclatura)​ Porque el equipo receptor., cuando procesa la trama DMX ., se resetea solo (en equipos muy economicos y casi  siempre de origen chino .,ejemplo los PAR que se usa en este caso) esta mandando a masa (GND) el pin 3 del RS485 receptor​ Lo que recomiendo a todos ., es que leean la hoja de datos y no se fije tanto en lo que se encuentra en internet​ Un ejemplo claro de lo que digo es el cambio de las librerias ., que hicieron en la pagina oficial de arduino ., para el manejo de DMX y operacion correcta del RS 485​ Del mismo modo el pequeño detalle (pero muy importante) es la resistencia 120Ω entre D+ y D-., tanto a la salida del trasmisor (interfaz) y el ultimo equipo conectado en la cadena DMX (terminador)​ En cuanto alo que solo ese esquema es el que funciona !!!! es mentira  ¡¡¡¡​ En mi caso ., yo fabrique la mia., y funciona con 11 programas (tanto pagos como gratuitos) ., ademas de fucionar con equipos comerciales y tambien los que armo yo​ En el caso de querer probarla ., con un efecto robotico profecional con lampara ., es casi seguro que no funcione ., casi todos tienen RDM ., que controla la temperatura de la lampara​ Pero como esta configuracion no esta habilitada la recepcion ., no recibe datos del efecto ., entonces el efecto se apaga para auto-protejerce​ Bueno ya el amigaso Niht     ., lo demostro ., que si funciona conectado correctamente ., lo demas ., es simple ignorancia sobre el tema o no estudiar un poco​


----------



## cristobal822chile

Estimado, tremenda explicación !! muchas gracias...

llevare a cabo el circuito que propones... ahora unas consultas..

- que es L1 ??

- el max485 solo se conecta lo que esta en el diagrama que envías ?? nada de VCC ??

- el circuito que propones lo hiciste idéntico con absolutamente todas las conexiones ??

espero para el nuevo año tener tiempo y hacerlo...

saludos y feliz año !


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





cristobal822chile dijo:


> Estimado, tremenda explicación !! muchas gracias...
> 
> llevare a cabo el circuito que propones... ahora unas consultas..
> 
> - que es L1 ??
> 
> - el max485 solo se conecta lo que esta en el diagrama que envías ?? nada de VCC ??
> 
> - el circuito que propones lo hiciste idéntico con absolutamente todas las conexiones ??
> 
> espero para el nuevo año tener tiempo y hacerlo...
> 
> saludos y feliz año !


Bueno ., yo L1 no lo coloque porque no lo consegui (desde hace 2 años que funciona sin eso )​ Encuanto a la coneccion del RS485 ., hay dos capacitores ceramicos que van conectados entre los pines 5 y 8 (vcc y gmd)​ Bueno sip .... digamos que en un principio era tal cual ., pero yo lo reforme para trabajar con equipos con RDM (que es parte del protocolo profecional DMX)​ Tendrias que leerte todo el post .,y vas aperender un monton ., y guiate por lo que reformo el amigaso Niht​ Estos modulos son conversores de uso general .,que si se pueden reformar para DMX (pero no se fabrican espesificamene para esto)​ De alli todos los problemas que tiene todos., y son la causa de que no funcionen Si te surje alguna duda ., siempre ando por el foro ., y veremos como te ayudo ​


----------



## Chris

Buenas Noches amigos, después de adquirir los materiales arme la interfaz con el cable ftdi mencionado y un CI Sn75176 he probado todos los circuitos propuestos y no puedo hacerla funcionar, el freestyler reconoce la interfaz pero el tacho led con el que pruebo no hace nada, una duda que me surgió al colocar un led entre la pata 2y3 del conector XLR es debe haber voltaje presente, me refiero al conector del tacho ya que el led prende muy tenue cuando conecto este comprobado de señal dmx.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Chris dijo:


> Buenas Noches amigos, después de adquirir los materiales arme la interfaz con el cable ftdi mencionado y un CI Sn75176 he probado todos los circuitos propuestos y no puedo hacerla funcionar, el freestyler reconoce la interfaz pero el tacho led con el que pruebo no hace nada, una duda que me surgió al colocar un led entre la pata 2y3 del conector XLR es debe haber voltaje presente, me refiero al conector del tacho ya que el led prende muy tenue cuando conecto este comprobado de señal dmx.


 ¿¿¿¿ que cable FTDI ???​ ¿¿¿ cual conexion ????​ ¿¿¿ como conectaste el TACHO ???​ ¿¿¿ D+ y D- estan conectados corectamente ???​ ¿¿¿ quien te dijo que poniendo un led en esos pines funciona ??? (no es un tester DMX)​


----------



## Chris

El cable que uso es uno que trae el chip ftdi en la parte del usb que va a la computadora. Perdon pero ya encontré el error solo era una resistencia mal conectada. El diagrama que estoy usando es el que tu "locodelafonola" publicaste en el que se conecta el pin 13 del ftdi, gracias por el diagrama funciona perfectamente estabilidad al 100% y es verdad perdón por mencionar que era un tester dmx simplemente muestra si hay señal o no. Gracias por tu tiempo y Saludos.


----------



## Senenete

Hola, estoy intentando montar también mi DMX USB, y tengo la duda de cómo instalar los drivers de la carpeta que compartió Niht. Tengo el mismo módulo de FT232 que muestra el propio Niht, y un MAX485. Con Freestyler los led de la placa del FT232 si iluminan, como que está mandando la trama, y el Freestyler no me da error al poner Enntec USB DMX, así que alguna gamba estoy metiendo jejeje un saludo!


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Senenete dijo:


> Hola, estoy intentando montar también mi DMX USB, y tengo la duda de cómo instalar los drivers de la carpeta que compartió Niht. Tengo el mismo módulo de FT232 que muestra el propio Niht, y un MAX485. Con Freestyler los led de la placa del FT232 si iluminan, como que está mandando la trama, y el Freestyler no me da error al poner Enntec USB DMX, así que alguna gamba estoy metiendo jejeje un saludo!


 volve a leer ., todo el post ., ¿¿¿¿¿ que led ????? ., no va ninguno​ aclara un poco mas la consulta es poco clara ., mas bien confusa​


----------



## Senenete

Hola. La verdad es que no dejé nada claro en mi anterior post, lo siento. Tengo una placa de FTDI232 y el MAX485. Tengo el circuito montado tal cual lo recomiendas tú. Instalé el paquete de drivers que subiste, el CDM20828_Setup.rar, pero de los dos que te aparecen a ti en programas instalados, sólo me aparece el Bus/D2XX, el VCP no. En Freestyler escojo Enntec OPEN DMX, y puedo elegir el FT232R USB UART. Pero el foco no responde a nada. No se si el problema lo tengo con los drivers, o en el circuito. Gracias de antemano. Esta es mi placa FTDI: 



Hola de nuevo. ya lo tengo funcionando. Era un pequeño fallo en el circuito. Perdón por las molestias. Subiré más tarde mi circuito por si ayuda a alguien. Gracias por todo!



Mi circuito es igual al de cristobal822chile, ya que lo tiene el puesto, se puede ver ahí.


----------



## Senenete

He de añadir, que con un portátil con Windows 10, me ha funcionado a la primera, con los propios drivers que instala el mismo Windows. No lo he probado durante horas, no se si hará cortes, sólamente he probado que funcione un momento.


----------



## jntacid

una pregunta  soy nuevo por aqui lei el tema de la interfaz DMX y me creo curiosidad.. ahora la pregunta es tengo un cable ca-42 modificado para programacion arduino y me funciona perfectamente.. yo poseo 5 cables mas de estos, si lo modificara con un MAX485 podria controlar DMX con este cable??


----------



## Jesus Salazar

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, quiero aportar mi interface DMX USB casera de bajo costo, que ensamble tomando información de este foro... esta ensamblado con una tarjeta USB SERIAL 232 para arduino, que contiene un chip FTDI, y un circuito integrado MAXx485 y sus respectivos cables USB y XLR, lo probe con Freestyler y unos Par led Big Dipper lp005 y funcionan perfecto.dejo fotos.



Hola con un arduino uno r3 me serviría  quiero realizar este proyecto





cristobal822chile dijo:


> claro que comparto la solución... si no nos ayudamos entre nosotros quien nos ayudara ??
> 
> por el momento me ha fucionado en mi pc de escritorio y un notebook ambos con windows seven.
> 
> lo dejare por partes, conversor ( usb a ttl ) y circuito ( ttl a rs485 )...
> 
> Circuito; en internet hay muchas configuraciones demasiadas la verdad, creo que probé todas... pero al final de cuentas la única que realmente funciona es esta, en las imagenes adjuntas se ve la configuración que realice que es muy estable... ojo que no es un 555 el integrado... solo lo puse como muestra, es un sn75176... tambien monte dos leds, uno de alimentación y otro de señal ( me gustan las luces, por que necesario no es )....
> 
> usb a ttl, lo primordial en primer lugar es que el chipset sea FTDI ft232rl, si no es asi el free styler nunca funcionara... segundo, la interface que me compre la abri y en verdad es extremadamente simple por dentro tal como se ve la imagen... al parecer la diferencia con la que usaba antes es que esta es original... por que la verdad tiene mucho menos y trabaja mil % mejor...
> 
> hoy mismo pido por ebay un conversor usb a rs485... por lo que he visto es una opcion extremandamente viable y barata por lo demas... solo vasta conectar el enchufe xlr y a funcionar..
> 
> dudas o consultar no duden en escribir... de algo valieron los 4 dias de trabajo.
> 
> SALUDOS !!






Este circuito le podre conectar el arruinó en el rx y tx del mi arduino


----------



## jntacid

Amigo*. T*engo una pregunta*.*
*T*engo un MAX485 para hacer este proyecto y tengo un chip FTDI como el de nigt...
T*ú* dices q*ue* el max485 es compatible pata a pata*,* pero el m*í*o indica un + en el pin 2.
*P*ero me he dado cuenta luego de haberlo conectado en el protoboard c*ó*mo se indicaba aqu*í*.
*¿*Crees que se haya dañado el MAX485*?*
Ya q*ue* cuando lo conect*é* c*ó*mo dice aqu*í,* no hizo nada*.*

Gracias*.*


----------



## locodelafonola

HOla 





jntacid dijo:


> Amigo*. T*engo una pregunta*.*
> *T*engo un MAX485 para hacer este proyecto y tengo un chip FTDI como el de nigt...
> T*ú* dices q*ue* el max485 es compatible pata a pata*,* pero el m*í*o indica un + en el pin 2.
> *P*ero me he dado cuenta luego de haberlo conectado en el protoboard c*ó*mo se indicaba aqu*í*.
> *¿*Crees que se haya dañado el MAX485*?*
> Ya q*ue* cuando lo conect*é* c*ó*mo dice aqu*í,* no hizo nada*.*
> 
> Gracias*.*


 Aca  te pongo el link de la empresa fabricante​https://www.maximintegrated.com/en/products/interface/transceivers/MAX485.html Fijate en la hoja de datos ., segun la hoja el pin +B es el 8 ., no el 2​


----------



## Senenete

Hola, para los que quieren montarse su circuito con FTDI232 y MAX485, el circuito de cristobal822chile a mi me funcionó a la primera. Los drivers con windows 10 se instalaron automáticamente. Para Windows 7 tuve que ponerlos, los bajé de aquí:  usb-drivers.org/ft232r-usb-uart-driver.html .

Pero creo que hay formas más cómodas y rápidas para tener USB DMX. También probé esta placa (2,9 €): ebay.es/itm/Usb-To-Rs485-Ttl-Adapter-Ftdi-Interface-Ft232rl-75176-Serial-Converter-New-Ic-Q-/131957051936?hash=item1eb940d220:g:Ma4AAOSwKOJYHU42 (al ser FTDI232, con los drivers vuelvo a decir lo de antes).

Y si preferís más comodidad, aunque un poco más caro (18,59 €): ebay.es/itm/USB-a-DMX-Luz-PC-Ordenador-Controlador-Dimmer-Regulador-Interfaz-Adaptador-/192135699417?hash=item2cbc2e1bd9:g:MxcAAOSwWxNY0ObE . Este lo he tenido un par de horas funcionando con Freestyler sin problemas. Los drivers los podéis conseguir aquí: illutzmination.de/udmxdriver.html?&L=1  , donde dice: libusbK: all tested programs worked fine. Try this driver first.

Creo que merece la pena cualquiera de las dos opciones que indico, ya que si tienes que hacer el circuito, componentes, conectores, soldar, una caja decente, el tiempo que le dedicas.... Pero claro, usar los circuitos que uno mismo ha hecho, no tiene precio jejeje.

Si no podéis abrir los enlaces, añadid las w , que como sólo tengo un par de posts no me deja añadir enlaces.

Espero que os sirva de algo. Saludos!


----------



## sebasfrede

buenos dias. he hecho sus circuitos. y andan. tengo el siguiente problema: (lo hace con distintos software) tengo comunicacion 10 segundos con la interfaz y los efectos andan bien despues tengo 10 segundos de nada (no responde ni la interfaz ni los efectos) despues vuelvo a tener 10 segundos con todo en funcionamiento asi sucesivamente. que puede ser? yo utilice el circuito de que me recomienda el pdf del ftdi de arduino es muy similar al del locodelafonola. y he hecho modificaciones a los circuitos anteriormente vistos y todo igual


----------



## djkerman

sebasfrede dijo:


> buenos dias. he hecho sus circuitos. y andan. tengo el siguiente problema: (lo hace con distintos software) tengo comunicacion 10 segundos con la interfaz y los efectos andan bien despues tengo 10 segundos de nada (no responde ni la interfaz ni los efectos) despues vuelvo a tener 10 segundos con todo en funcionamiento asi sucesivamente. que puede ser? yo utilice el circuito de que me recomienda el pdf del ftdi de arduino es muy similar al del locodelafonola. y he hecho modificaciones a los circuitos anteriormente vistos y todo igual




Hola mira lo que ayuda un poco es usar todos capacitores Multicapa y un Choque o Filtro de RF,, ( no se bien como se llama)... 
Yo uso el chip ft232rl . no uso esos conversores que ya viene armados.. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





sebasfrede dijo:


> buenos dias. he hecho sus circuitos. y andan. tengo el siguiente problema: (lo hace con distintos software) tengo comunicacion 10 segundos con la interfaz y los efectos andan bien despues tengo 10 segundos de nada (no responde ni la interfaz ni los efectos) despues vuelvo a tener 10 segundos con todo en funcionamiento asi sucesivamente. que puede ser? yo utilice el circuito de que me recomienda el pdf del ftdi de arduino es muy similar al del locodelafonola. y he hecho modificaciones a los circuitos anteriormente vistos y todo igual


Primero ., pone el esquema de lo que tenes funcionando ​ Segundo ., especifica que tipo de PC estas usando​ Tercero ., que vercion de driver instalaste​ Cuarto .,  ¿¿ Alguno tomo en cuenta que el protocolo es TX y RX ( no solamente TX)​ Quinto ., la resistencia que va entre TX y RX ., si o si tiene que ser de 120Ω ., y no  otro valor ( igual que el terminador al final de la cadena )​


----------



## maxwell86

Hola! Estoy por armar este genial proyecto! Una pregunta... He visto que hay una version con optoacopladores para aislar la señal. Ya que lo voy a usar para probar equipos con fallas, me gustaría que estar seguro que no voy a dañar componentes de mi pc, ni la placa ftdi. ¿Alguien tiene información al respecto?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Gmaldonado

amigo niht como va tu interface , de que voltaje es tu capacitor , tengo un ftdi 232rl pero lo tenia conectdo como tu al principio , y quiero armar de la manera que te funciono , pero nose que voltaje es el capacitor y veo que en la placa del ftdi agregastes otrs componentes seramicos . saludos


----------



## Chris

Saludos a todos, llevo tiempo utilizando la interfaz DMX con el circuito propuesto por Locodelafonola, funciona perfecto pero me he dado cuenta que al usar un cable muy largo para llevar la señal de la interfaz al primer equipo de iluminación a veces se pierde la comunicación con freestyler ; y leyendo todo el post me encontré con que hay un problema con la caída de voltaje en portátiles y es exactamente como la ultilizo.
Mi pregunta es, adicionando una fuente externa de 5V es posible que mejore el comportamiento de la interfaz ?


----------



## Chris

Vuelvo a escribir al foro después de un tiempo para comentarles que he estado realizando pruebas con la interface USB a DMX con el CI FTDI y e logrado estabilidad y funcionamiento continuo. El diseño del circuito impreso es mío, espero lo disfruten si alguien se anima a armarlo, los pcb´s fueron manufacturados por la empresa pcb way por cierto muy buena empresa. Este es el link del proyecto completo. USB to DMX - EasyEDA
Saludos desde Ecuador.


----------



## endryc1

Si entendi bien. Con este convertidor y el freestyler puedo trabajar las luces por DMX sin problemas.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





endryc1 dijo:


> Si entendi bien. Con este convertidor y el freestyler puedo trabajar las luces por DMX sin problemas.


 Si amigo cubano querido ., seria en freestyler como"entec open"


----------



## endryc1

Y lo que decias del RDM no es problema ¿


----------



## locodelafonola

NO .,  si el equipo no lo tiene (viejo) ., y tambien que la ultima vercion ., tiene 2 universos .,  y en total  maneja 1024 canales
Osea tenes que usar el universo 2 ., que si te admite  ., esta inerfaz DIY


----------



## endryc1

Voy a probar. Saludos.

Locodelafonola saludos. ¿ tu crees que esta interface trabaje en windows 10 ¿


----------



## locodelafonola

yo no te recomiendo W10 ., ni W8  porque no son estables ., estan revisando permanentemente los puertos USB ., en W7 no hace eso


----------



## endryc1

En caso que tuviera win 10 se puede deshabilitar alguna funcion de windows para que sea mas estable ¿?


----------



## locodelafonola

no creo que con eso  se solucione ., al menos a mi no me funciono ., proba y ves ., sino ya sabes cual es la causa  PD: el freestyler  ultimo es para W10


----------



## endryc1

Si al especialista no le ha funcionado, tendria que ser un alumno muy aventajado para solucionar el problema. Me parece que mi fuerte no son las luces, asi que va con w7. Gracias  por enseñar y brindar lo mas preciado para los electronicos, la informacion. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola

si la ultima vercion anda muy bien y es re-estable W7 ., ya vas a ver que diferencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo W7 y W8 abarcan el 70 % del mercado , y W10 sólo un 30 % , Mocosoco se enojó y quitó soporte a W7 JAJAJAJA


----------



## Ronny A Delgado

Niht dijo:


> Buenas nuevas a todos, después de venir con dolores de cabeza  "como dijo locodelafonola" a causa de la interfaz USB-DMX y en una de esas búsquedas desesperadas por google me tope con un foro Alemán en el cual tenían el mismo problema y daban una posible solución que era la siguiente:
> 
> *** Poner un condensador de 330uf en la entrada V+ del FTDI, para prevenir bloqueos a causa de una caída de voltaje del puerto USB del PC.
> 
> *** Poner una resistencia de 1k en el pin RESET del FTDI, para mantenerlo en 1
> 
> *** Poner condensadores de 100nf en V+ del SN76175 (estos están en el plano de locodelafonola)
> 
> y estaban estos driver que trabajan en windows 7 y 8 32 y 64 bits
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133826
> 
> De lo aquí dicho yo lo único que probé es el condensador de 330uf en v+ del FTDI y los driver, no quiero cantar victoria aun pues la interfaz con este modulo es engañoso jejeje pero hasta el momento e tenido estabilidad, trabajando en Windows 7 con freestyler nada de cuelgues  "tuve uno después de 6 horas y media" pero solo ese .
> 
> estas son las fotos del modulo, esta configurado con el esquema de locodelafonola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como dije seguiré haciendo pruebas antes de cantar victoria, de momento funcionando.



Amigo Nith, en vista de la situación pais (soy de Venezuela) decidí hacer un controlador USB-DMX, ya que en mi pais es en este momento muy dificil tener acceso a moneda extranjera, se que este post es de hace 4 años, sin embargo tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el mismo modulo FTDI (YP-05 chino y de poca calidad), sin embargo quisiera que me ayudaras y por favor, me expliques lo de la resistencia de 1K en el pin reset, esa resistencia va desde el pin reset hasta el negativo, tierra o GND- ó debo cortar la pista del circuito y colocar una resistencia de 1K entre el pin reset y VCC, pruebo el modulo y hace exactamente lo mismo que te ocurría a ti con el tuyo, hice pruebas con y sin el SN75176 y con el MAX 485 y sigue el mismo problema.
Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## pandacba

No descubrió la pólvora, se hubiera dado cuente si hubiera leído detenidamente lo que dice en la hoja de datos, que para eso la publican que el pin se puede dejar desconectado  o "pulled up to VCCIO" es decir poner una resistencia hacia la fuente, no hay que cortar nada solo soldar una resistencia entre el pin 19 y la alimentación
No debes cortar ninguna pista, nunca mencionó cortar una pista, de echo fijate en las fotos.
"pull up" equivale a llevar a estado alto por lo tanto no puede ser jamás GND debe ser VCC.
Si dijera "pull down" que equivale lleva a abajo si sería poner a masa.
En resumen es poner una R de 1K entre el pin 19 y VCC aparte en el mismo texto dice forzar a que este a 1.

Lee todo detenidamente, es evidente que no has leído adecuadamente bien porque esta muy pero muy claro y que tu como el y muchos jamás se toman la molestia de leer la hoja de datos y luego andan por todo lados preguntando, lo que esta perfectaente informado


----------



## Ronny A Delgado

Gracias estimado pandacba, sin embargo la pista que conecta el pin 19 a vcc en el circuito pasa por debajo del integrado, y por defecto viene conectada a vcc, leí completo el post y la hoja de datos, te comento que en las fotos no se ve que hizo ningun cambio a niver de reset en el módulo que trae el FTDI, nitht solamente colocó el condensador de 330 microfaradios en la entrada de vcc del usb y le mejoró el funcionamiento, hice lo mismo, sin embargo aun así no he logrado estabilidad en el dispositivo, voy a seguir tu consejo de colocar la resistencia de 1k entre vcc y el pin 19, pero debo cortar la pista que va por debajo del integrado, gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## error

Y con chip prolific pl2303 se puede hacer?


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola


error dijo:


> Y con chip prolific pl2303 se puede hacer?



Nop..........no es igual en su funcionamiento
Es otro tipo de integrado


----------



## Festiva Parana

Niht dijo:


> Buenas nuevas a todos, después de venir con dolores de cabeza  "como dijo locodelafonola" a causa de la interfaz USB-DMX y en una de esas búsquedas desesperadas por google me tope con un foro Alemán en el cual tenían el mismo problema y daban una posible solución que era la siguiente:
> 
> *** Poner un condensador de 330uf en la entrada V+ del FTDI, para prevenir bloqueos a causa de una caída de voltaje del puerto USB del PC.
> 
> *** Poner una resistencia de 1k en el pin RESET del FTDI, para mantenerlo en 1
> 
> *** Poner condensadores de 100nf en V+ del SN76175 (estos están en el plano de locodelafonola)
> 
> y estaban estos driver que trabajan en windows 7 y 8 32 y 64 bits
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133826
> 
> De lo aquí dicho yo lo único que probé es el condensador de 330uf en v+ del FTDI y los driver, no quiero cantar victoria aun pues la interfaz con este modulo es engañoso jejeje pero hasta el momento e tenido estabilidad, trabajando en Windows 7 con freestyler nada de cuelgues  "tuve uno después de 6 horas y media" pero solo ese .
> 
> estas son las fotos del modulo, esta configurado con el esquema de locodelafonola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como dije seguiré haciendo pruebas antes de cantar victoria, de momento funcionando.



Hola a todos!!! estamos en el 2020 ya pero siguen sucediendose esttos "cuelgues" en los modulos jeje quisiera saber si lo del capacitor te dio resultado al final Niht? gracias
Yo estoy usando este modulo hace tiempo, mas que nada sucede con Win 10 el "cuelgue" del modulo... podrian pasarme el esquema de conexion del capacitor de 330uf en la entrada V+ del FTDI y el esquema de coneccion de la resistencia al RESET del IC? GRACIAS


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola esta en el esquematico que publico nith y con W10 se te va a colgar siempre desabilita el disositivo por default


----------

